# HR34 Pixelation and Video Glitches



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

We have an HR34 (and no other recorder currently after our second recorder bit the dust). At first (in Feburary) we had no problems with it. And older recordings on it don't show any problems on it.

But for the past two months (more or less), the pixture will pixelate or the video will freeze for a few seconds while the audio goes on and sometimes (I think I remember) the audio will glitch as well.

Here are the facts we know about it:

1. Happens only on playback. Watching a show live is glitch free but replaying the recording will show the glitches.

2. The glitches stay in the exact same place no matter how many times you rewind, restart the recording or reboot the recorder.

3. The glitches stay regardless of whether something is being recorded duing playback.

4. We are about 70% full on the recorder.

Any thoughts?


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Hard drive is failing.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

With the HR34, not necessarily. This is a typical HR34 software "glitch", and there might be nothing wrong with the disk. You can always run the disk diagnostics if you are concerned about it. Try this one to start with.


Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setup -> System Setup -> Reset -> Restart Receiver
* When they see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Surface Test
* Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

unixguru said:


> Hard drive is failing.


If this is the case, why do older (ones made a month or so ago) recordings play without any glitches and live tv have no glitches?

Help anyone?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Press and hold info and then run system test. Might give you a clue where the problem is.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

Steve Rhodes said:


> If this is the case, why do older (ones made a month or so ago) recordings play without any glitches and live tv have no glitches?
> 
> Help anyone?


There area on the disk where the older recordings is fine, the area where the newer recordings are might have some bad sectors. One of my HR22 receivers acts the same way, as soon as I get to about 30% free, the recordings start to have issues.


----------



## Freakyshiat (Sep 3, 2011)

does it have the latest software? hard drive could be developing bad blocks/sectors


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

Freakyshiat said:


> does it have the latest software? hard drive could be developing bad blocks/sectors


What is the latest and how do I find out what I've got?

[Add later -- I figured it out. I do have the latest 0x57c. Still getting problems. It seems to happen more on some channels than others, but none of the older recordings have it, regardless of channel. I ran the simple system test and no problems appeared.]


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

I >just< got this problem too. A few weeks ago. I also >just< got the problem with the network drop offs... and the screensaver... Coincidence? No freaking way.

It's obviously software.

But I'm sure the DirecTV apologists will explain that our hard drives are failing. (My hard drive passes the diagnostic tests as well.)

ROFLMAO.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Freakyshiat said:


> does it have the latest software? hard drive could be developing bad blocks/sectors


For the sake of clarity, do not assume that these two sentences above are related. They are separate issues. It is unlikely that older software would cause glitches after being OK months ago. It is also unlikely but slightly less unlikely that new software would be coincidental with glitches, as that would also likely be a widely-reported and quickly-addressed problem.

The HDD could be developing media errors, that is very true. It is unrelated to any software issue, however.

Older recordings may be OK while newer are not; it is difficult to correlate glitches in particular recordings with media failure of the HDD; a lot of this is up to chance. But if every old recording always plays perfectly while every new recording doesn't, that might point more to a change in reception or a software problem than it does to the HDD; the problem there is you need to view a lot of old and new programs to really make that determination; 3 or 4 glitches in a couple of new recordings and seeing none in a few old recordings is not exhaustive enough to draw an empirically-sound conclusion; it takes a thorough vetting to be sure, which is tedious to do.

Also, if a glitch plays EXACTLY the same every time, that actually points slightly more to a reception issue; glitches in recordings DUE TO MEDIA ISSUES AND NOT DUE TO RECEPTION ISSUES tend to play slightly differently each time, because the head read may pick up slightly different data when trying to read a bad spot at different times. This is hard to correlate also, because in both cases the way that corrupted data manifests is a function of the decoder, so it may not manifest EXACTLY each time regardless of the source. Play a known glitch back a dozen times; if it is EXACTLY the same 9 or 10 times, odds favor reception as a possible culprit; if it is EXACTLY the same only 4 or 5 times, odds favor the HDD. Again, difficult to correlate with any certainty. And the OS as a factor is also still in play, complicating any conclusion even more.

There is a way to all but eliminate reception as a factor, and that is to change channels and touch no other buttons once on the new channel. This puts the DVR in a direct pass-through mode, where what appears on the screen does not go through a HDD W/R; the HDD is essentially out of the path. The second you pause or skip back, that path changes to through the HDD. If you get glitches in HDD mode but not in pass-through, that points to the HDD. If you get similar glitches in either mode, it points to reception. Or possibly the OS. You should reboot just before this test, just in case the OS is thrashing at the moment.

Another data point here is your signal level; if you get 96-100 on at least one transponder on 99 or 103, you are probably aligned well. Find a transponder in the 90's, and if you can reach the dish, (and without loosening anything) deform its alignment slightly by pressing inward on the dish at 3, 6, 9, and 12 o'clock (the LNBF array should move about 3/4 of an inch or less). Hold for at least 10 seconds each time (it may take a partner on a cell phone watching the signal screen for you). Try not to shade the dish when doing this. If the readings go up during any of these deformations, you are misaligned; the readings should go down each time if you are properly aligned. When you let go of the dish, the readings should return to whatever they were before.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

One can generally rule out reception issues when the same exact recording is fine on another DVR in the same house, too.

For example, we have that scenario.

For that reason -- and the fact that many other people are having glitched recordings on HR34s -- I think ruling out reception is more than reasonable.

The fact my unit passes the extended hard-drive test also suggests it isn't developing back blocks or sectors.

The fact that it all worked fine until recent software updates started breaking it more and mine is another factor that suggests its nothing in the hardware chain.

But, of course, it could be hardware. I mean that sincerely. It could be. It just doesn't seem like it is.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

markrogo said:


> One can generally rule out reception issues when the same exact recording is fine on another DVR in the same house, too.
> 
> For example, we have that scenario.
> 
> ...


It seems like you've gone through the right base steps to narrow the potential cause.

In reading other posts on this topic, it appears some other folks (including me) have not seen the same symptoms, which further raise the potential for something unique in your location.

Since these are hardware devices...it is not impossible to consider the potential of a defective unit. Since others are not seeing the same results, that raises the odds all the more of that possibility.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

markrogo said:


> One can generally rule out reception issues when the same exact recording is fine on another DVR in the same house, too.
> 
> For example, we have that scenario.
> 
> ...





hdtvfan0001 said:


> It seems like you've gone through the right base steps to narrow the potential cause.
> 
> In reading other posts on this topic, it appears some other folks (including me) have not seen the same symptoms, which further raise the potential for something unique in your location.
> 
> Since these are hardware devices...it is not impossible to consider the potential of a defective unit. Since others are not seeing the same results, that raises the odds all the more of that possibility.


I'd say if 0582 still has the problems, then I'd be looking [demanding] a hardware swap.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd say if 0582 still has the problems, then I'd be looking [demanding] a hardware swap.


Exactly.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ... it appears some other folks (including me) have not seen the same symptoms, which further raise the potential for something unique in your location.
> 
> Since these are hardware devices...it is not impossible to consider the potential of a defective unit. Since others are not seeing the same results, that raises the odds all the more of that possibility.


I also agree.

One of the large issues here is that the "something unique" can be something relevant to the OS in the DVR. ANd in this particular case, it seems a good job has been done to rule other causes out.

Unfortunately, in this sort of technology, there can be bugs that don't manifest for everyone even if they are using the same exact unit with the same exact software and firmware. DTV can do their due diligence in alpha and beta testing without the problem showing up, and then a month into delivery the sample gets large enough so that it starts to show up for some folks, placing DTV in the unenviable position of being caught with a finicky new model. This is not the first time.

An up rev can fix it, or not, but why wait? Roll the dice on another one, and odds are that it won't have the same problems.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in agreement, folks. I'm going to have them swap the box ASAP, before the new fall TV season. I honestly don't believe it's going to fix anything, at least not for very long.

The box was working perfectly for months until, well, it wasn't. Given there are other people experiencing each of the symptoms (network dropping, glitchy recordings), it seems really unlikely it's actually hardware... but I'm without alternatives at this point.

I can't really continue to babysit my TV recordings with either (a) backup DVRs (b) extensive troubleshooting. I honestly require a higher degree of reliability than it appears DirecTV hardware can currently provide.

I'm on the protection plan, so I'll demand a switch and this will be the last one. If these things don't run for at least a couple of years without a problem from here, I'm regrettably going to have to find alternatives. I realize no technology is perfect, but I recall running a Sony Sat-T60 for about 6 years without as much as a glitch. And that's the level of reliability I'm seeking given I'm paying well north of $100 per month.

*I appreciate everyone's help and insight*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

markrogo said:


> I'm in agreement, folks. I'm going to have them swap the box ASAP, before the new fall TV season. I honestly don't believe it's going to fix anything, at least not for very long.


Good idea. Your reliability expectations seem reasonable.

However, I suspect a replacement unit WILL resolve your issues.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I pulled this out of the firmware thread:


markrogo said:


> Sadly, the post a bit above this one suggests the problems are not solved.
> 
> Clearly, they don't affect everyone and clearly I need to demand a box swap out.
> 
> What concerns me is I don't believe swapping the box is going to achieve anything.


The 34 has had a rocky start.
I've only had mine a few months, but with the previous software, it was pretty rough.
I had twin HR24s, so I kept them when the 34 was added. The latest software hasn't missed any recordings for a while, so I'm now moving away from my 24s [have deactivated one already] and letting the 34 take over, since it isn't missing recordings anymore.

I don't remember having increased pixelation & video glitches over my 24s. Sat feeds do seems to have some, but I don't see them on a regular basis and they're very minor.

If you're having excessive pixelation & video glitches, it's [I would guess] either the 34 itself, or your wiring.
I've worked with a few members who have had glitches with their 34s and it turned out to be an installation problem. 
Something as simple as a unterminated port on a splitter, or a coax drop that wasn't being used and wasn't terminated.


----------



## Jnelson (Oct 14, 2010)

How do you terminate unused ports on a splitter?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jnelson said:


> How do you terminate unused ports on a splitter?


You use:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...inator-(10-Pack)-(CP2507-10)&sku=782644000256


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I pulled this out of the firmware thread:
> 
> The 34 has had a rocky start.
> I've only had mine a few months, but with the previous software, it was pretty rough.
> ...


My 34 was working perfectly for months. It's only recently that the problems have manifested. This makes it hard for me to believe things like wiring or installation issues or temination of unused ports.

It could be the multiswitch, but beyond that or the 34 itself, hardware seems very, very, very unlikely.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

markrogo said:


> My 34 was working perfectly for months. It's only recently that the problems have manifested. *This makes it hard for me to believe things like wiring or installation issues or termination of unused ports. *
> 
> It could be the multiswitch, but beyond that or the 34 itself, hardware seems very, very, very unlikely.


To come to a correct "assumption", you just need to *check the basics*.
If you do have an open port on the splitter, it could be your exact cause of the problem. 
Dismissing it because it hadn't caused an problem earlier is foolish.

This isn't to disagree that you may have a hardware, but to point you to a proper method of troubleshooting steps to eliminate other causes.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> To come to a correct "assumption", you just need to *check the basics*.
> If you do have an open port on the splitter, it could be your exact cause of the problem.
> Dismissing it because it hadn't caused an problem earlier is foolish.
> 
> This isn't to disagree that you may have a hardware, but to point you to a proper method of troubleshooting steps to eliminate other causes.


I have only two splitters period. They are the very two DirecTV put in with the SWM16. Every open port on the SWM and the splitter is terminated _and has been since they were installed_.

I'm dismissing them as a problem because nothing has changed. Unless the SWM switch itself is failing, or there is an invisible flaw in the cabling (the visible portions all look perfectly intact), it cannot be the cause of the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

markrogo said:


> I have only two splitters period. They are the very two DirecTV put in with the SWM16. Every open port on the SWM and the splitter is terminated _and has been since they were installed_.
> 
> I'm dismissing them as a problem because nothing has changed. Unless the SWM switch itself is failing, or there is an invisible flaw in the cabling (the visible portions all look perfectly intact), it cannot be the cause of the problem.


It's starting to sound like open ports aren't your problem.
Splitters normally don't fail.
I have worked with a couple of member's who have had extra coax connected to their splitters, that didn't go to a receiver. These were this way for a long time, but then started causing problems, and cabling cause do some strange things, and for some reason the HR34s seem to have these more than the other receivers.
Given that you have a -16, you could swap receivers around between the two outputs to see if any problems stayed with the receiver, or the same output of the SWiM.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

So I got a new HR34 today. So far the video glitching is not happening (but we are talking only 1-2 hours of viewing, so who knows). The disappearing Whole Home is worse than ever, however. The tech ran the standard diagnostics and confirms the install is sound. He didn't replace the SWM 16 because he felt doing so would be pointless.

We do have one cable that goes "nowhere" but it is terminated. I could remove it from the splitter and relocate the terminator down at the splitter. I could also swap the HR34 to the other splitter although since it takes up so many of the connections, that will mean it could only stay on the same side as one other DVR.

I believe there is an HR34 software issue that affects some setups and not others. So does my technician, who reports seeing this happen at another customer's house. I can, however, do as you suggest and swap sides. I'm running out of things to troubleshoot, especially with the HR34 swapped.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

markrogo said:


> So I got a new HR34 today. So far the video glitching is not happening (but we are talking only 1-2 hours of viewing, so who knows). The disappearing Whole Home is worse than ever, however. The tech ran the standard diagnostics and confirms the install is sound. He didn't replace the SWM 16 because he felt doing so would be pointless.
> 
> *We do have one cable that goes "nowhere" but it is terminated*. I could remove it from the splitter and relocate the terminator down at the splitter. I could also swap the HR34 to the other splitter although since it takes up so many of the connections, that will mean it could only stay on the same side as one other DVR.
> 
> I believe there is an HR34 software issue that affects some setups and not others. So does my technician, who reports seeing this happen at another customer's house. I can, however, do as you suggest and swap sides. I'm running out of things to troubleshoot, especially with the HR34 swapped.





markrogo said:


> I just had my HR34 replaced -- which I kind of expected wasn't going to fix much -- and sure enough the HR34 is still the receiver that's dropping off the network. Tonight -- for the first time -- an HR24 also dropped off the network for about 10 seconds, although it was immediately followed by the HR34 dropping off the network and the HR24 returning.
> 
> I am taking the HR34 offline at this point; it's more or less a paperweight.


I get that you're frustrated.
It's also still sounding like you have a problem with your system.

The original pixelations and the receivers dropping off the network "may" be related.
This coax that goes to "nowhere", should be disconnected and the splitter terminated. It may or may not, change anything, but doing it would be part of normal troubleshooting.

You might also want to run the coax networking tests from your HR34 & HR24.
Your installer may not know of these tests.

On the front panel, press both the guide and right arrow buttons, to bring up the screen with coax in the menu on the left.
Run the coax test for the loss between nodes, and then run the Phy rate Mesh test.
Posting the results from all your receivers might help to see if there is a problem.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I get that you're frustrated.
> It's also still sounding like you have a problem with your system.
> 
> The original pixelations and the receivers dropping off the network "may" be related.
> ...


I missed your post the other day and wanted to say thanks now, even though I have yet to have a chance to run the tests. I'll do that later and post the results as soon as I have a chance.

I was told by a phone tech to disconnect the CCK because it's a "known problem" with the HR34 and Whole Home. I was then called back the next day by case management and informed there are no problems with the HR34.

Of course, others on these very boards disagree so, well, yeah.

Anyway, first, "thanks"

Second, "more later".


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I get that you're frustrated.
> It's also still sounding like you have a problem with your system.
> 
> The original pixelations and the receivers dropping off the network "may" be related.
> ...


OK, HR 24 (#1) 
Node ID Phy Level
0 -21
1 N/A
2 -37
3 -27

Dropped session count is 0.

Phy Rate Mesh (#1)

0 1 2 3
0 247 252 250 248
1 247 248 252 252
2 248 252 249 253
3 248 252 252 247

HR 34 
Node ID Phy Level
0 -35
1 N/A
2 -35
3 -40

Dropped session count is 0.

Phy Rate Mesh (HR34)

0 1 2 3
0 247 249 249 250
1 250 249 252 252
2 247 252 246 253
3 246 252 254 246

HR 24 (#2) 
Node ID Phy Level
0 N/A
1 -21
2 -35
3 -26

Dropped session count is 0.

Phy Rate Mesh (HR24 #2)

0 1 2 3
0 248 251 250 248
1 247 248 252 252
2 247 252 247 253
3 246 253 253 245

I didn't test the third HR (which is a 21) because it's upstairs, never drops off the network, and really is barely used. It's on the same "side" of the multiswitch as the two HR24s. The HR34 is on the opposite "side".

All unused coax is terminated. The HR34 is the only one that seems to consistently drop off the network. Any other "drop offs" seem actually to be that one we're using the HR34 directly and _it_ drops off the network, it reports that whatever box we were watching dropped off. But I believe that message is spurious and has been rare enough anyway.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

markrogo said:


> I didn't test the third HR (which is a 21) because it's upstairs, never drops off the network, and really is barely used. It's on the same "side" of the multiswitch as the two HR24s. The HR34 is on the opposite "side".
> 
> All unused coax is terminated. The HR34 is the only one that seems to consistently drop off the network. Any other "drop offs" seem actually to be that one we're using the HR34 directly and _it_ drops off the network, it reports that whatever box we were watching dropped off. But I believe that message is spurious and has been rare enough anyway.


The HR21 can't run these tests.
The results you posted are good.



> All unused coax is terminated


I would still see what happens with these coax removed and the splitter ports terminated.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> The HR21 can't run these tests.
> The results you posted are good.
> 
> I would still see what happens with these coax removed and the splitter ports terminated.


Thanks, veryoldschool.

I should have been clearer. Most splitter ports are, in fact, terminated. There are two splitter ports that have coax which then runs out and is terminated at the end.

One of those was the CCK's coax, temporarily terminated.
One is a room currently not in use, terminated at coax (it's been that way for a long time).

I can probably have my next technician move the termination to the splitter blocks.

As of today, things have gotten mysteriously weird:

My HR34 was able to see my HR24 #1, HR24 #2, and my HR21.
My HR24 #1 was only able to see the HR34 and the HR21
My HR24 #2 was only able to see the HR34

*That* was weird.

Then -- as usual -- it undid itself spontaneously.

At this point, I have absolutely no idea what's going on.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

markrogo said:


> I can probably have my next technician move the termination to the splitter blocks.


That should not make a difference. In fact, normally just the length of coax is sufficient without a terminator at the end (but the terminator is the right way to do it). Whether at the splitter or at the end of a coax run is pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carl6 said:


> That should not make a difference. In fact, normally just the length of coax is sufficient without a terminator at the end (but the terminator is the right way to do it). Whether at the splitter or at the end of a coax run is pretty much irrelevant.


I agree that it "should not" make a difference, but when you're chasing squirrels it helps to reduce as many variables as you can.

"Normally" is another "gotcha", as a couple of unused connected coax, caused coax networking issues as they weren't terminated.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

Some updates:

I had another service tech visit. This cost me the bulk of a Sunday and will be the final technician visit I have regardless of outcome.

The technician was inclined to do nothing as _there was nothing wrong with my system_ in his opinion. I had him wait, got on the phone with case management, and explained that I wanted every active and passive component replaced that wasn't a receiver or a piece of cable the technician was certain was working perfectly. She could, I explained reasonably calmly, authorize him to do that or begin the process of winding down my service.

I then put them on the phone so unbelievably steamed and amazed that they sent a technician to my house -- again -- without any useful agenda to resolve a problem which I'd explained on the phone was _in fact getting worse_.

After about 20 minutes, it was as if the technician was possessed by aliens and replaced by a kind, helpful human being with an exceptional amount of knowledge about all things DirecTV. I am really not exaggerating. (At the end of the visit, he had spotted some old metal drawers we had that used to belong to our washer/dryer that he thought would be perfect for organizing his truck. We'd been meaning to put them on Craigslist, but never did. We offered them to him; he graciously accepted them.)

Anyway, a good 3-4 hours ensued. The following took place:

1) Pretty much every reasonable length of wire was checked with his device that measured that. Only one very short length was replaced.
2) He noted that our SWM 16 was separated into two 8-port splitters, one of which had the HR34 and nothing else. He removed that splitter since it was superfluous and, in truth, it's unlikely we'll ever need those ports and can replace it with a 4-port splitter if we do.
3) *He replaced the SWM 16, which I'd been insistent with DirecTV was most certainly the cause of many of the problems*.*
4) He replaced the LNB for good measure, even though only the HR34 and the Whole Home were having problems.
5) He located a hot-neutral reverse-wiring issue in one of our outlets that _has been there for more than the 7 years we've lived in the house_. It nevertheless gave me a chance to fix a potentially hazardous situation and solve a longstanding mystery about something unrelated.
6) He reconnected my Broadband DECA -- which DirecTV had told me to disconnect to solve the Whole Home / HR34 drop problem -- and reminded to disconnect it again if that problem recurred.
7) He set all my boxes back to dynamic IPs from static, where they had been since about 2-3 days after when I got Whole Home in the first place.
8) He left, _believing that the odds were he had fixed nothing_ and agreeing that my idea of getting rid of the HR34 at this point was probably good. I was not the only customer he's visited whose HR34 had gone rogue, was dropping off the network, was garbling recordings, etc.

* The technician agreed this was most likely the only step he took that would make any difference, but neither of us was optimistic.

Update:
It is far too soon to draw any conclusions, but it's now Thursday and *no box has dropped off the network that I am aware of*. While the HR34 is hardly a go-to receiver (in fact, we will be using only for "backup recordings" for at least 6 months and we have stripped it of any rights to additional storage in favor of older, more trustworthy boxes), it has been used for two very specific troublesome recordings:

a) USA recordings, which were glitch-laden since mid-summer
b) My nightly 10 pm news + post-news comedies, which have been unwatchably glitch-laden of late.

Those recordings have suffered from some very small sound drops (nothing that doesn't occur regularly on DirecTV with digital sound and mostly related now to sound levels falling, not all sound disappearing) but no visual glitches over the first 3+ days.

I hope this is the end of the story, except for whatever credits I expect to be issued for all my troubles. I will update further as I know more.

For those that offered helpful advice, I am especially grateful.


----------

